# Harvest Terror & Angel of Death Are Award Winners



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Hobby Town National Model Contest Winner

Today was the local Hobby Town fall national model competition. My day was made very special due to the fact that I had won in two categories. 
Here are the results:









Figures / Adult: Harvest Terror 1st Place trophy









Figures / Adult: Angel of Death 2nd Place Ribbon









Miniature Dioramas: Godzilla World Champion 1st Place Trophy

I'd say that all in all it was a pretty good day for Gares Designs & Creations.* :thumbsup:


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Nice work. 

I actually went in to HobbyTown here for some supplies on Saturday. That's when I saw the flyer for this contest. Bad news for me, but there was a family with 3 boys ages 6-11 there. They were the only local entrants, and each walked away with a ribbon for their work. They were excited, even if Dad was a little grumpy because nobody else was there.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Congrats! Cool models! Got any more pics of them?


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Congrats! Cool models! Got any more pics of them?


Thank you PerfesserCoffee. :thumbsup: I have more pictures here.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations! Cool looking models. Just in time for Halloween,too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

jasoncg1971 said:


> Thank you PerfesserCoffee. :thumbsup: I have more pictures here.


Holy moly! Great looking stuff on that site! I've sent it to myself so I can look at it more completely tomorrow.


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Congratulations! Cool looking models. Just in time for Halloween,too.


*Thanks Lloyd Collins.* :wave: 



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Holy moly! Great looking stuff on that site! I've sent it to myself so I can look at it more completely tomorrow.


*I hope that you enjoy it.* :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Congratulations! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great stuff there.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great site! Incredible work! :thumbsup:


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

RacerJoe said:


> Congratulations! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great stuff there.


*Thank you very much RacerJoe.* :thumbsup: 



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Great site! Incredible work! :thumbsup:


*I am glad that you enjoyed my website and body of work. Thanks again * :thumbsup:


----------



## Midnightrun (Jul 3, 2006)

Cool Stuff Nice!!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

Midnightrun said:


> Cool Stuff Nice!!!
> 
> :thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


*Thank you Midnightrun.* :wave:


----------

